# The "Ultimate" Ice House



## R y a n

Here is some pics I was sent today at work...

This is a sweet decked out house (for one that isn't designed as a sleeper)

I wonder how much fishing actually gets done?

.
[siteimg]6521[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6522[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6523[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6524[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6525[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6526[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6527[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6528[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6529[/siteimg]

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## cavedude

im not a big fan of the setup....too flashy...the two chairs take up alotta room when there are benches there


----------



## averyghg

screw that! that thing is awesome!!!!


----------



## bjertness07

holy crap. somebody put alot of time, money, and thought into that thing. i wonder how much it weighs... it looks nicer than my house... maybe i should make one like that and live in it lol.


----------



## OBSESSED

I COULD RELAX IN THERE, BUT I WOULD PROBABLY FORGET TO PUT A LINE DOWN :beer:


----------



## crow_hunter

You should check this out:
http://www.cbc.ca/mercerreport/backissues_feb02.html
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and watch the video


That's why I like Manitoba :beer:


----------



## jack.windsor

hey, by some reason i cant see the links, and i would really love to. does anyone know why i cant see them .. help


----------



## wyogoose

I cant either. All I see are letters and numbers, no pics. The same thing happens when I try to post pics. Is that normal?


----------



## waterfowl kid

same here


----------



## R y a n

Hey Guys

Here's my previous pics... when Chris switched over to the new forum and migrated some changes, many of the original pics and their links were broken and/or lost.

I've reuploaded them and reposted them again!

Cheers

Ryan

.


----------



## Drake Jake

sweet! but it looks a little crowded.


----------



## waterfowl kid

looks better than my portable!!!


----------



## R y a n

Drake Jake said:


> sweet! but it looks a little crowded.


I think it was intended to be the perfect blend of both worlds...

Yep it is crowded.... however if you look at it from the outside it is supposed to be a portable "smaller" ice house that you can move to that hotspot with ease

vs

a bigger more extravagant one that you essentially "pick your spot" for the winter and utilize as a base of socialization with the other guys around you, and don't plan on moving it till ice out in the spring...

Those guys took alot of time to maximize all the space they had and tucked the amenities into the available corners...

:bartime:


----------



## james.hunter

Well i think that is a very nice ice house good job.


----------



## Fish.Girl

That isn't an ice house that is a winter home? :wink:


----------

